# Protein Pudding Recipe In Five Minutes!



## Dane Fletcher (Jun 19, 2008)

By Dane FLetcher

Protein pudding is a wonderful supplement that many bodybuilders have found to be a great way to knock back 25 grams of protein while enjoying a delicious snack. However the cost often makes enjoying it on a daily basis prohibitive. Here is a recipe or homemade protein pudding, which will allow you to enjoy the same, benefits of delicious protein, with complete control over protein content and flavor.

*You'll need:*


1 Box (3.9 Ounce) Jell-O Instant Pudding

2 Scoops Whey Protein (Any Brand Works)

1-Cup Skim Milk

1-Cup Cold Water


*Directions:*


First, mix milk and water into bowl

Then, beat Pudding mix into water/milk mixture with wire wisk for two minutes

Next, mix in whey protein until the consistency is of your liking. Typically, 2 scoops of whey will blend in nicely. You can use more or less protein to obtain the flavor you desire.

Finally, pour mixture into serving dishes and give it 5 minutes in the refrigerator to cool.


This tasty treat provides about 600 calories, 60 grams of protein, and 100 grams of carbohydrates. It is fat-free.Just about any food you make in the home can enjoy some added protein content with just a bit of whey added. Whey protein can be purchased in a variety of flavors, as well as in the unflavored variety. For the baking side of things, pancakes, muffins, biscuits, and other goods can easily be baked with added whey powder.

If you're enjoying a milkshake, toss in some protein powder for an added boost. And of course, the option always exists to drink a whey shake in conjunction with meals. The most important part is getting in your 300 to 400 grams of protein daily, by any means necessary. Now, it's time to put down the keyboard, put on your chef's hat, and get creative!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip but i think i'll stick to my protein porridge as a 'snack'


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Or you could just buy CNP protein puddings.

This is really basic stuff and only really a post to spam your website. If you are an anabolic advisor lets see some real in depth knowledge not just a cut and paste from any bbing site.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! Cheesy!


----------

